# Logic of buying a Merkel



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2016)

1914


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

LOVE IT*!!! *


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 9, 2018)

Model 471 Chain Drive, Twin Cylinder @ $240  would be nice!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 10, 2018)

@filmonger  ... *Thank you for posting this F-M catalog.
Don't know how ... but I missed it two and a half years
ago.*

*Took the liberty of adding a little horsepower to the cover.*

*Thanks, again !*

*..... patric*


*


*


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anybody heard from @filmonger recently?
He has been dealing with some heath  issues, so I sent him a message awhile back, just to see how he is doing, and I never got a response.


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Sep 10, 2018)

In the 1990s, I almost bought an Indian bicycle similar to these bikes which Included a tank for $4000.


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 866905
> In the 1990s, I almost bought an Indian bicycle similar to these ones which Included a tank for $4000.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 866859



Two Sweet Flying Merkels there! Glad we were able to get them together. V/r Shawn


----------

